# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الباشمهندس سيف الدين المقبول

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأخ والصديق سيف الدين المقبول رجل عاش في مدينة أبو ظبي ردحا من الزمن حين كنت  وما زلت اعيش انا ايضا ولكن لم نلتقي حينها أبدا الى ان جمع بيني وبينه منبر مريخاب أون لاين كما جمع بيني وبين إخوة كثر أعتز بمعرفتي بهم فإمتدت جذرور معرفتي بسيف الى الوطن الحبيب فقد زارني في منزلي بأبوظبي اثناء زيارة خاطفة لأبوظبي قبل عدة أعوام وبعدها اعتدت أن التقي به كلما زرت وطني
فسيف رجل مريخابي علي السكين كما يقولون مهموم بشؤون المريخ ومفتون بلون الدم واشعة الشمس
خاطبني اليوم بأنه كان يعاني من مشكلة في دخول المنبر واليوم بمساعدة الحبيب مرهف من اللجنة الفنية عاد الينا وهو يحمل عشقه الخرافي للكيان ليملأ ساحات المنبر بمداد قلمه وسحر كلماته في عشق الزعيم
مرحب بيك الحبيب سيف بين أهلك واحبابك نورت المنبر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في سبعينات القرن الماضي كنت اقيم في مدينة نيالا وكنت أحد عشاق مريخ نيالا وكنت أعرف لعيبته فرداً فرداً ولا افوت حتى تمارين الفريق وكان حينها هناك لاعب بمريخ نيالا يدعي الليت وهو لاعب فلتة يعتمد عليه مريخ نيالا لقوته ومهاراته العالية لكن هذا اللاعب إختفى فجأة لنراه لاعب في مريخ اللأبيض وحينها علمنا بأن هناك من اتى من مدينة الأبيض خصيصا لخطف هذا اللاعب وحزنا عليه ايما حزن.
وبعد كل هذه السنين وبعد ان التقيت سيف وحكيت له حكاية عشقي لمريخ نيالا وان يافع صغير ادرس حينها بمدرسة حي الإسبتالية الإبتدائه ضحك سيف كثيرا وقال لي هل تعلم من خطف منكم اللاعب الليت؟؟؟ فأجبته بالنفي والشك يملأ قلبي فضحك مرة أخرى وقال لي أنا من خطف منكم الليت وقمت بتسجيله لمريخ الأبيض.
مثل هذه الصدف الجميلة تغيب لتدب علي سطح االحياة من جديد
الف تحية لك أخي سيف المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مريخاب أون لاين بيت يسع الجميع في محبة المريخ لقد جمع بيني وبين اناس أفتخر وأفاخر الكون بمعرفتي بهم فيهم من يقيم في السودان والتقيته وفيهم من لم ألتقيه وفيهم من يقيم خارج حدود الوطن وقد إلتقيت بعضهم وتواصلت مع البعض الآخر عبر وسائل التواصل المختلفة وربطت بيننا أواصر الأخوة والمحبة رغم بعد المسافات
اسأل الله العلي القدير أن ييسر لنا أمر اللقاء المباشر بكم والمريخ يحتفي ويحتفل بالإميرة السمراء
*

----------


## المريود

*مرحب به فقد فقدناه كما فقدنا غيره من الحبايب نتمنى عودتهم
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*منور المنبر العم سيف الدين المقبول فقدناه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نور المنبر بعودتك حبيبنا باشمهندس سيف الدين المقبول

حقيقة افتقدنا حضورك الزاهي الباهي


شكرا الرجل المتوهج ابداعا عيد المنعم خليفة على المساهمة في عودة الباشمهندس
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*منور  المنبر ياهندسه
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*السلم عليكم 
ربنا يديم المحبة والوئام
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*عدنا الي وطن النجوم الذي يجمعنا بمن نحب عشقا وولها وتمنيات وامنيات صادقة بدوام المحبةوالامال الصادقات بزعيم الامة وروحها الذي يلهمنا القوة والعزيمة لغد مشرق وشكري العميق لكل من كتب عني ولكم دوما عمق شعوري ومحبتي ودمتم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

عدنا الي وطن النجوم الذي يجمعنا بمن نحب عشقا وولها وتمنيات وامنيات صادقة بدوام المحبةوالامال الصادقات بزعيم الامة وروحها الذي يلهمنا القوة والعزيمة لغد مشرق وشكري العميق لكل من كتب عني ولكم دوما عمق شعوري ومحبتي ودمتم



حبابك يا باشمهندس و سعيدين بعودتك 
*

----------

